# Trouble with Sky TV, NEED HELP!



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Morning everyone, is anyone else having trouble receiving ITV and BBC channels via their Sky system, during the period of approx 11.00pm through to 6pm the following day we dont seem to be able to receive any BBC, ITV (apart from ITV 1 +1), Channel 5 or 5, we get the American channels and teh few SKY channels we subscribe to!

We are using 11740 as our transponder code, what else can we do or is anyone else experiencing this, located in Peyia.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Morning everyone, is anyone else having trouble receiving ITV and BBC channels via their Sky system, during the period of approx 11.00pm through to 6pm the following day we dont seem to be able to receive any BBC, ITV (apart from ITV 1 +1), Channel 5 or 5, we get the American channels and teh few SKY channels we subscribe to!
> 
> We are using 11740 as our transponder code, what else can we do or is anyone else experiencing this, located in Peyia.
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve,
Yes we had problems getting BBC channels so we got Simon the Sky man out. He did a modification on our dish and it helped a lot. Still get a bit of breaking up at certain times but its much better. 
One thing you can try is going to BBC scotland which we did at first and it helped.
BBC Scotland is on 971 and BBC 2 Scotland is on 990

Veronica


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Veronica, have tried this but it appears its all the BBC channels.

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have had no trouble since Simon the sky man did our dish. Believe it or not he fixed some alluminium pie dishes to it to reflect the signal into the dish


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Have been offered an update to the situation, a new satellite was launched recently that is transmitting on the same frequency as Sky uses for the BBC and ITV free to air channels, this causes an overload so missing some of the channels.

Can you pm the number for the engineer you used, looks like these guys have a solution, may well be your 'pie' dishes!!

Steve


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

steveg63 said:


> Have been offered an update to the situation, a new satellite was launched recently that is transmitting on the same frequency as Sky uses for the BBC and ITV free to air channels, this causes an overload so missing some of the channels.
> 
> Can you pm the number for the engineer you used, looks like these guys have a solution, may well be your 'pie' dishes!!
> 
> Steve


Yes thats what Simon told us. Apparently its a satellite that transmits to the middle east.

Simons number is 99182461


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Veronica, will give him a call tomorrow.

Steve


----------

